# DAP Weldwood contact cement



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

i been trying to find glue for a vinyl top and the stuff i used before i cant seem to locate anymore... it was green and came in either gallon cans or a 5 gallon bucket...

but i got this gallon of DAP weldwood contact cement, and i had heard of people using it before for interior stuff...

but i didnt know if anyone had used it for a vinyl top... i figured i had better ask before i make a mistake.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

yo matt I got a shitload of glue left from when I did mine , whatever you need .


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Mar 14 2005, 06:46 PM
> *yo matt I got a shitload of glue left from when I did mine ,  whatever you need .
> [snapback]2850132[/snapback]​*


you are the man :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

is a gallon enough?


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Mar 14 2005, 07:06 PM
> *is a gallon enough?
> [snapback]2850213[/snapback]​*


mos def :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

landau contact cement...... dap makes it


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Mar 14 2005, 06:40 AM
> *i been trying to find glue for a vinyl top and the stuff i used before i cant seem to locate anymore... it was green and came in either gallon cans or a 5 gallon bucket...
> 
> but i got this gallon of DAP weldwood contact cement, and i had heard of people using it before for interior stuff...
> ...


i have a little can of that in front of me. it works real good. 

it does good for metal to cloth contacts.


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

i just used cans of 3m spray adhesive, worked good


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

yeah i went ahead and used the contact cement, it seems to work pretty good... kinda scary at first cause it agressively attacked my vinyl and made it seem all rubbery and whatnot.. but it dried out good and everything seems okay.


----------

